# Rms Qe 1/ss Seawise University Salvage Personnel



## rmsqe1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Hello, I am very interested to hear from anybody who may have been involved in either the conversion work carried out on the RMS Queen Elizabeth in Hong Kong in 1972 or involved in any way on the salvage of the SS Seawise University. I am doing research for a new book on the RMS Queen Elizabeth. I would greatly appreciate hearing from any one who has photgraphs taken during the conversion work, especially interiors and also of salvage operations on the wreck. Thanks,Ringo Varisco, RMS Queen Elizabeth Historical Society


----------



## sspencer41 (Jul 24, 2014)

*QE 1 Salvage*

Hello Ringo,
I am also interested in info regarding the salvage of QE 1 - SS Seawise University. I recently acquired an older Roll Top Desk that has a plaque on it which reads "TEAK WOOD from Elizabeth I." I was told by the previous owner that the antique dealer he bought the desk from told him that it was made from the TEAK WOOD from the ship Queen Elizabeth I. I do not have do***entation to back this up so I am trying to find any info that may releate to this. I did find that the Parker Pen Company did make 5000 pens from the materials salvaged from the wreckage after it sunk.
Any info you find that could possibly relate to the desk would be greatly appreciated.
Sharon Spencer


----------

